# What kind of app WUOULD YOU WANT  someone to be working on?



## vic (Mar 2, 2002)

I am writing this as a parallel to the other post with a -similar- title, basically it's an invitation for anyone, programer non programer, to pour out their wishes (take this seriously please)  and tell us what program would you want.

becaue i proposed the toast, i'll drink first, i would want an A.I. voice recognition controlled that would have access to standardized reserch and scientific knowledge, library, encyclopedia methods of catalogiing, and a complete awareness of all programing languages out there plus english sintax and slang (this would probably requere the volunteering efforts of a few hundreds, or thousands of people) this A.I. (it can be limited/specific not necesarely fully functional human counterpart)  when given voyce order it would e able to program software, and or research information for you. the create software seems more feasable since after that the software would be able to access all these standardised resources and perform it's task, but if someone can get this thing to write the program and incorporate it into it'self so that it becomes transparent it would be great. anyway i'm not fancying myself as aprogramer, in fact i may be the opposite, but i would LOVE to learn programing if only as a hobby. 

P.S. is there a good book on learning programming on the macintosh for os x, or Darwin? something that takes you from the very basic and gets you started with examples etc, there are many such cool easy to understand books for )S 9, but that's understandable since it's a older operating system.


----------



## Alexandert (Mar 3, 2002)

Algebra Graph X!!!


----------



## sippan (Mar 4, 2002)

Thank you for posting this message, because I was just about to request an application anyway.

I have started translating NES ROMs to Swedish. Unfortunately the letters å, ä and ö which are very frequent in Swedish do not exist in any japanese or english games. This could be easily fixed if there was any single application for editing the tiles of a NES ROM for the Mac. But there isn't. And there certainly isn't any apps like this for Mac OS X. But since there are thousands for windoze, I'm assuming it's not very hard to create one, it's just that nobody has needed one before.

If anyone knows how, please help me. And someone please ask for some easy-to-make application so I can feel useful. =)


----------



## avg joe (Mar 5, 2002)

I like the fact that mail shows how many e-mails I have recieved, but if I'm waiting for a specific message, bouncing out of the program I'm useing to see if the one I received is the one I'm waiting for is kind of a hassle. Is there a way to have a program not only show the fact that mail has came in, but also take the senders name and subject and scroll it in a Stock Ticker style window? it would only have to show unopened messages in it- and maybe it could have rules like mail uses to ignore spam or other types of messages the user could specify. Don't know if anyone else would find this useful- I just wish I knew what I was doing to try a project like this.


----------



## Captain Code (Mar 5, 2002)

A SETI@home caching utility!


----------



## whitesaint (Mar 6, 2002)

I want more emulators!  Specifically Nintendo 64 and Sony Playstation.  Sixty Force (N64 Emulator) is working on carbonizing Sixty Force for Mac OS X.  I can't wait for that day!  

Love,
whitesaint


----------



## vic (Mar 6, 2002)

i think avj joe's idea is prety good the dock has many possibilities and the graphical technology of os x is deffinetly not eploited too much by any app out there, i thin your request is prety feasable, i mean there are many animated dock icons and apps out there that rely on imput from aprogram so i guess if there is someone with free time out there, this is an idea that would be prety usefull  if explored.

alexandert... waht is algebragraph x?


----------



## pry3i (Mar 11, 2002)

i just want a print driver for the gameboy printer.


----------



## kainjow (Mar 14, 2002)

If you're talking about a graphing program, that graphs equations, I'm sorta doing that right now with REALbasic. I havne't done a lot of work with it recently because I'm stuck on something, but maybe I'll get back to it.

Remeber that graphing program that came with OS 8/9? I wonder if that company that makes that is going to Carbonize their program. That was a great program for displaying every kind of mathematical graphs.


----------



## rinse (Mar 14, 2002)

id like a driver for my uConnect Serial to USB adpater... anyone?

they were made by Momentum US a couple years ago and have since gone out of business.


----------



## Trip (Mar 14, 2002)

whitesaint: That day may be closer than you expect! 

Great thread guys, I'm fresh out of idea's of things to develop...so I've been taking lessons on php for my website.

Keep the idea's coming...


----------



## ksuther (Mar 14, 2002)

You what game would rock? A game like the screensaver stratwars  That would be sooooo cool. If only I had the opengl and networking skill, lol.
Right now I'm playing with my dockling Dockprefs and a program that does programmable actions when the computer wakes up, maybe someday on other events also...
This is a good thread for ideas though, my biggest problem is always getting program ideas.


----------



## Trip (Mar 15, 2002)

If I ever figure out how to port one of my latest works to OSX then I can release it. Thus the StratWars type game come reality...REALbasic is a pain in the arse when it comes to OSX.

Anybody know where I can download a free OSX C Compiler?


----------



## ksuther (Mar 15, 2002)

Um, devtools right?


----------



## Trip (Mar 16, 2002)

I don't have a DevTools CD, my brother ran off with it when he got married.


----------



## vic (Mar 16, 2002)

so? just download the new tools from adc! thir free!


----------



## ksuther (Mar 16, 2002)

Download it at connect.apple.com Just sign up for a free account, and be prepared to dl about 220 megs.


----------



## whitesaint (Mar 18, 2002)

Trip - You can compile C programs with the terminal.


----------



## Dogcow (Mar 25, 2002)

A carbonized Newton Connection Utilities.  I hate starting up classic just to send packages to my 2100.  I'd code this myself if I was familiar with NIC and could get a hold of OS 9 source for the NCU.


----------



## Jasoco (Apr 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dogcow _
> *A carbonized Newton Connection Utilities.  I hate starting up classic just to send packages to my 2100.  I'd code this myself if I was familiar with NIC and could get a hold of OS 9 source for the NCU. *



My God, you read my mind. I came in here to say just that.

The Newton is still an awesome little (sic) PDA, all it needs is a way to connect to OS X directly. Then get yourself a Serial to USB connector and you're off!

Well, since mine was taken, I'd have to say I'd give my right foot for an OS X version of Roller Coaster Tycoon. But I don't see that happening soon, so maybe there will be a sequel and they'll make a Mac version. Keep dreaming...

But the NCUX would rock!

That and someone really should make a BlueTooth adapter for the Newton. (And I have an odd feeling it will happen after seeing the iTunes device) Combine that with an OS X NCU and you've got yourself the perfect Apple Branded PDA.


----------



## dricci (Apr 7, 2002)

I'd like to see a 2D/3D virtual avatar chat environment. There are tons of them for Windows, but none for Macs. I think with OS X's support for OpenGL and QuickTime it would rock.


----------



## Trip (Apr 7, 2002)

How can I compile C from terminal?

I've registered and downloaded the latest Developer Tools (on my poor 56k modem) and it's just what I was looking for! But I could still use some more 'knowledge'. 

dprint "I need some application idea's, my imagination is just dead!"; 27+3

[EDIT: Hehe, typed too many '0's in the text size, I didn't want it to be 100!]


----------



## ksignorini (Apr 8, 2002)

Some kind of a Finder hack to replicate the OS 9 "labels" functionality would be great.  I've never used OS 9 but I can see how I WOULD use labels if they existed.

I can't believe Apple pulled this functionality.  I'm sure many OS 9 people miss them.

T h e r e  m u s t  b e  a  w a y!

Kent!


----------



## scruffy (Apr 8, 2002)

Someone wrote a hack that was supposed to let you share USB printers using unix lpr server.  Unfortunately, that relies on being able to print from the command line (using the Print command) which doesn't work for me.


----------



## vic (Apr 9, 2002)

labels will be reintroduced in 10.2


----------



## xoot (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dricci _
> *I'd like to see a 2D/3D virtual avatar chat environment. There are tons of them for Windows, but none for Macs. I think with OS X's support for OpenGL and QuickTime it would rock. *



I absolutely agree with dricci. "virtual3dchat.press3.com" would be a good name...


----------



## Trip (Apr 10, 2002)

How about this, sound good at all?

An application that can orginize and personalize ANY data formats on your computer? You can orginize and edit ANY file, movie, text, contact, calendar, addresses, mp3s, and website links within this program. it allows a user to view/edit/open his (or her) favorite files quickly and easily! With a new Aqua interface, and features which include: printing, exporting to many file types (iPod contacts, mp3s, rtf, mpeg, jpeg, gif, address book, PDA files, etc...). Both OSX and OS9 support...sound good?


----------



## Tesseract (Apr 12, 2002)

I think I've heard of that software somwhere before. It's called... hmmm ... AH HA! THE FINDER!!!


----------



## Trip (Apr 12, 2002)

lol, we're a little tart in the morning arn't we?

No, the application allows users to edit/view/orginize ALL files on the computer within one easy interface, instead of thousands of windows to work  in users can just use one now.


----------



## Tesseract (Apr 12, 2002)

Like iPhoto/iTunes, but for more different types of files?


----------



## Trip (Apr 13, 2002)

Yea, i guess you could say it's like iTunes/iPhoto. Only with support for movies, web addresses, contact information (address book), and some more stuff. All under one roof.

i dunno, I guess your right...who needs that.


----------



## Tesseract (Apr 23, 2002)

There are some people who are working on alternative file browsing/organization schemes... Mainly, it's WinExplorer replacements right now, but it shows you're definitely not the only one who isn't satisfied with what's available.


----------



## Trip (Apr 24, 2002)

Is anybody in need of something for their Mac? I need idea's!!!


----------



## ksuther (Apr 24, 2002)

Hehe, I could use some too. I was thinking of a multi-clipboard program...there's a few already, but who cares? 

What do you guys think?

I also have a perform-actions-on-wake program built, is that useful at all you think?


----------



## seb2 (Apr 24, 2002)

well, i got an idea... nothing "useful" but something fun. i've had this idea for quite a while now but haven't had the time to do it: a "war games" screen saver; you all know the final scene in the movie with the world map and the simulated war strategies, right? i think that scene is just fabulous and have always wanted such a screen saver. (if you want it to be realistic, add a checkbox to the preferences "play tic-tac-toe first"  )

i recently had a first look at opengl, doesn't seem very hard (this is what i've come up with -- nothing final yet. my first attempt to do anything with opengl, so bear with me)
so if anybody's interested to co-write this... always interested to learn and work with others.


----------



## Trip (Apr 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by seb2 _
> *(if you want it to be realistic, add a checkbox to the preferences "play tic-tac-toe first"  ) *



You could sell it for millions!!!


----------



## TommyWillB (Apr 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Trip _
> *lol, we're a little tart in the morning arn't we?
> 
> No, the application allows users to edit/view/orginize ALL files on the computer within one easy interface, instead of thousands of windows to work  in users can just use one now. *


That's what was cool about the BE OS. The filesystem was a database that could contain files and metadata about the files. You could query it a bunch of different ways to get what you wanted.

So yes a new more modern Finder combined with a filesystem + metadata would be awesome! I have no doubt that Apple could add this on top of the current finder and HFS+...


----------



## TommyWillB (Apr 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ksuther _
> *Hehe, I could use some too. I was thinking of a multi-clipboard program...there's a few already, but who cares?
> 
> What do you guys think?
> ...


Multi-clip clipboard are for Windows weenies who don't know anything about drag & drop and multiple undo's.

On the other hand if anyone could make mult-clip clipboards simply to use, it would be Apple. I really hate the stupid way MS does this in Office. It has a little floating clipboard window that a) is always in the way, and b) has icons that do nothing to help you understand which item is which. (The icons should be live images, a'la putting a quicktime movie in the OS X Dock.)


----------



## Trip (Apr 27, 2002)

*sigh*

New application idea's are so hard to come by these days. I remember the good old days when all there was to behold would be HyperCard, AppleWorks, Photoshop, and that stick figure game where you had to run around and try to get into the transporter before the enemy did.

*sigh*


----------

